# LG Arena als Webcam



## Jared566 (23. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute
ich suche eine software mit der ich das LG Arena als Webcam nutzen kann...
In der Produckbeschreibung steht ja, das es geht..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juni 2009)

wenn es in der produktbeschreibung gelistet ist, solltest du es mit der software die dabei ist schaffen .. 
was anderes würde keinen sinn ergeben


----------

